# OEM interface with carpc or tablet



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm very curious if there is a way to fully integrate OEM controls... AC, Car function checks, etc. Into a carpc or tablet install.... My car, Audi A4, uses the OEM units to display and control various everyday car functions.... 

Just curious if there were a device the OEM connections could fit to and allow the carpc to display. 

Also, is there a device that would allow say a Helix DSP Pro with USB audio.... To display on the OEM screen and control.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the unit I'm selling has the obd2 interface. 

Also, just subscribing to gain knowledge. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

nineball76 said:


> I'm pretty sure the unit I'm selling has the obd2 interface.


Pretty sure that won't work for what OP is asking though, OBD2 is going to be fine to read engine parameters, fault codes etc. but in the Audi a lot of the functions he is talking about will be handled by the CAN-BUS.

I think you would need to build something using an Arduino, that could read what is on the CAN-BUS, you would then need a way to output that onto your display and finally a way to send any changes back through the Arduino into the CAN-BUS. Here is part of the steps you would need:

Hack Your Vehicle CAN-BUS With Arduino and Seeed CAN-BUS Shield: 6 Steps


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

naiku said:


> Pretty sure that won't work for what OP is asking though, OBD2 is going to be fine to read engine parameters, fault codes etc. but in the Audi a lot of the functions he is talking about will be handled by the CAN-BUS.
> 
> I think you would need to build something using an Arduino, that could read what is on the CAN-BUS, you would then need a way to output that onto your display and finally a way to send any changes back through the Arduino into the CAN-BUS. Here is part of the steps you would need:
> 
> Hack Your Vehicle CAN-BUS With Arduino and Seeed CAN-BUS Shield: 6 Steps


I know that. Only referring to the first part of his comment. 

But I looked and the scan tool wasn't purchased with this unit. It was meant for my Ram which has a tuner that does all that. 

And to save you some trouble, I don't think my unit will fit your max deoth. I think VAG depth is only like 7". 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ah OK, I thought you were replying to the whole post.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Would be awesome for Maestro to come up with a usb interface. Controllable by Windows or mobile app. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been hoping for the same thing for my Jeep Grand Cherokee. Idatalink has the maestro but a double din looks terrible in my dash. Was hoping that they would soon come out with one compatible with a tablet.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I found this page, perhaps could help with ideas...

Looks like he was using the OEM screen though? And that he was having difficulty with the resolution playing nicely? (I didn't read it very thorough)

Maybe get some ideas?


https://m.facebook.com/Audi-CarPC-Project-359211184102698/


----------



## UncleHungry (Jul 18, 2017)

bradknob said:


> I've been hoping for the same thing for my Jeep Grand Cherokee. Idatalink has the maestro but a double din looks terrible in my dash. Was hoping that they would soon come out with one compatible with a tablet.




There’s a guy with the 8” Alpine unit in a wk2 that looks almost factory. I have a Nex 8000 and it looks good, but not great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

